# Is the New Testament a Hoax? [Possible Trigger]



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

EDIT: I have been shown the light, Praise Lord Zordon.

I think my issue was more of "why can they make fun of things and I cant! Grrrr I am going to throw a temper tantrum", I understand the reasoning now and sorry to have brought anything up at all.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I have failed Lord Jebus


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.stellarhousepublishing.com/astrotheology.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

bill said:


> You wont get any Easter eggs on Sunday.


Easter is a Pagan Holiday. It goes back to Sumer/Babylon. It's name comes from the Goddess "Ishtar".


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

ThoughtOn Fire .. You're cruel. How could you have possibly started a thread like this without knowing it was going to turn into a compete shit fight? lol

There are no winners in a shit fight cos everyone ends up covered!

Anyway.. sitting back and reading with little or no interest.. keep up the 'good work'.



PS: MikeTheAlien.. I'm finding your avatar highly triggering being a depiction of jesus/religious figure as an alien. 'Trigger warning' over the entire image would be appreciated thank you..


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Ezekiel 1:1-28

In the thirtieth year, in the fourth month, on the fifth day of the month, as I was among the exiles by the Chebar canal, the heavens were opened, and I saw visions of God. On the fifth day of the month (it was the fifth year of the exile of King Jehoiachin), the word of the Lord came to Ezekiel the priest, the son of Buzi, in the land of the Chaldeans by the Chebar canal, and the hand of the Lord was upon him there. As I looked, behold, a stormy wind came out of the north, and a great cloud, with brightness around it, and fire flashing forth continually, and in the midst of the fire, as it were gleaming metal. And from the midst of it came the likeness of four living creatures. And this was their appearance: they had a human likeness, but each had four faces, and each of them had four wings.Their legs were straight, and the soles of their feet were like the sole of a calf's foot. And they sparkled like burnished bronze.

Aliens in the bible yo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

MiketheAlien said:


> Ezekiel 1:1-28
> 
> In the thirtieth year, in the fourth month, on the fifth day of the month, as I was among the exiles by the Chebar canal, the heavens were opened, and I saw visions of God. On the fifth day of the month (it was the fifth year of the exile of King Jehoiachin), the word of the Lord came to Ezekiel the priest, the son of Buzi, in the land of the Chaldeans by the Chebar canal, and the hand of the Lord was upon him there. As I looked, behold, a stormy wind came out of the north, and a great cloud, with brightness around it, and fire flashing forth continually, and in the midst of the fire, as it were gleaming metal. And from the midst of it came the likeness of four living creatures. And this was their appearance: they had a human likeness, but each had four faces, and each of them had four wings.Their legs were straight, and the soles of their feet were like the sole of a calf's foot. And they sparkled like burnished bronze.
> 
> Aliens in the bible yo.


Really? A bronze coloured creature with 4 faces and 4 wings and feet like cows? Oh come on! I can believe some dude who walks on water, dies then comes back to life 4 days later and immaculate conception and turning water into wine... but this creature?? You really ARE stretching the friendship!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy Ishtar!!!


----------

